# Early forged frame by Black Sheep Forge



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

This is one of my earlier frames, forged from a short cut of 3/4" square stock. I had collected these 3 1/2"- 4" bits from a previous job and figured there should be plenty of material for a frame... So I got to noodling around with it. No sketches, or even concept, really.. Just direct process, design as you go, sort of approach(most of my work is done this way)

Anyhow.... Turned out a nice full frame!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Gosh dang it Lee!!! I demand a video!!! Very cool!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hehe.... I've tried, Matt. About three hundred times! I get as far as setting up the camera.....

Material comes to temp, It's time to hit it! After the first fall of the hammer I'm unable to think of anything else... I need a camera operator. There's just no other way!

These stills are actually the best attempt yet, for showing the process... But you can see how far that got!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Those miraculous hands of yours combined with that mad scientist mind of yours sure produce some amazing work my friend. Super cool shootee. I love it I don't know how you hit the bullseye every single time but you do . You sir are the Michaelangelo of metals. Superb


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

awesome brotha!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

DougDynasty said:


> Those miraculous hands of yours combined with that mad scientist mind of yours sure produce some amazing work my friend. Super cool shootee. I love it I don't know how you hit the bullseye every single time but you do . You sir are the Michaelangelo of metals. Superb


And YOU, Dougy, are the Donatello of B.S.!!! Unmatched Master of the Fine Art of flattery!!!

Hehehe..... Thank you buddy.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Awesome Lee!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

I can smell the forge bud. Sweet little shooter.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> I can smell the forge bud. Sweet little shooter.


Nawwww, that's just some old "Mexi" I found in the closet earlier......

Hahahaha... I tease!

Thank you Tate!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I simply love it!

jazz


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A work of fine art. I love the way you sculpt the iron; excellent. Sling-Iron-Man :bowdown:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Beautiful like a cow grazing in the field on a sunny day...


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

jazz said:


> I simply love it!
> 
> jazz


Thank you, Jazz!!



Bob Fionda said:


> A work of fine art. I love the way you sculpt the iron; excellent. Sling-Iron-Man :bowdown:


Thank you, Bob..... You know I love the sound of your voice!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> Beautiful like a cow grazing in the field on a sunny day...


Marsha sayzzwhat?!?!

I'm pleased to hear..... that. hehe thanks bud


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

And I don't praise any old field cows! For cereal though, I'm gonna me one o' those Silva frames.... I can't seem to beat my rod the right way ..


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> And I don't praise any old field cows! For cereal though, I'm gonna me one o' those Silva frames.... I can't seem to beat my rod the right way ..


Gotta be patient.. When it's at least as hot as the block in these pics, THEN you get to beatin' it!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > And I don't praise any old field cows! For cereal though, I'm gonna me one o' those Silva frames.... I can't seem to beat my rod the right way ..
> ...


 Ohhhh.. Ummm.. Thanks for saving me a drastic mistake... I usually beat it 'til it gets that red, ...

Anyway, I think it looks rad, and the progression in your works speaks for itself.


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > honorary pie said:
> ...


This could be terribly misconstrued :rofl: I'm just glad Lee's wording wasn't: When it's as least as hot as the pics in this block, THEN you get to beatin' it!

Just kidding fellas. No innuendoes were intended I'm sure :rolling:

Again, just kidding. My mind =  :screwy: uke:

Just delete me...............


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That is a sweet looking little shooter there!

Those pictures are teasers! I look at them and wonder how the heck it went from picture #5 (loop on one end) to #6 (forks magically appear).

You got elves in a hollow tree or something?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Innendo. Never. That's appalling you even suggested it!! Next up: how to tell a married person..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great man!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. P said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva said:
> ...


Oh no, P...... We're filthy little sicko's... You're strummin right in time, for sure!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Super Lee!!!! Great job, I could say....like always! 

Take care buddy

Volp


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Looks great man!


Thank you Ray! Give em he[[ in that 3-d course there at the tournament, man!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Volp said:


> Super Lee!!!! Great job, I could say....like always!
> 
> Take care buddy
> 
> Volp


Thanks man! I'm happy you stopped to look!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Innendo. Never. That's appalling you even suggested it!! Next up: how to tell a married person..


Precisely my friend!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Maybe Mr. Silva can fly us all in for a lesson after he has been inducted into the "hall o' slingshot builders, shooters, representers and counselors of fame". All in favor say AYE!

Another awesome work born of fire and steel!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> That is a sweet looking little shooter there!
> 
> Those pictures are teasers! I look at them and wonder how the heck it went from picture #5 (loop on one end) to #6 (forks magically appear).
> 
> You got elves in a hollow tree or something?


Yeah! They just showed up one day... So long as I keep em in Sugar, flower, and assorted other supplies, they'l do just about anything they're asked, and do it very very well!!

Best part is...

When they're not hustling around in the shop, sweatin on steel, they're in that tree, crankin out racks and racks of Baked Goods!!! I've gained bout ten lbs since takin em in.....hehehe


----------



## Pauli (Feb 10, 2014)

That's something that would be very interesting to see in action !! Love your work !


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > That is a sweet looking little shooter there!
> ...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Classy buddy!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Love the work in progress images! She's actually hot for sure  Hope for more in building snapshots!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a lovely piece of work, Lee!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Classy buddy!


Thank you, buddy!



Tremoside said:


> Love the work in progress images! She's actually hot for sure  Hope for more in building snapshots!
> 
> Have a nice day,
> 
> Tremo


Yes, I will.... I promise.... I always forget I'm not in a room full of metalsmiths! A lot of you seem very interested, and I really need this kind of photos anyway.... Thanks for taking a look, Mark!



Charles said:


> That is a lovely piece of work, Lee!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I thank you very kindly, Mr.Charles.... I'm pleased to see you stop in for a look! Cheers!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very Well illustrated in the photo's Yeah I miss that red glow of iron & the anvil ring from the hammer...Many years have gone by for me my

friend..From 1 hammer man to another hammer man....very well done with your creations of art with the iron....Best too you with all the years

to come forth....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Very Well illustrated in the photo's Yeah I miss that red glow of iron & the anvil ring from the hammer...Many years have gone by for me my
> 
> friend..From 1 hammer man to another hammer man....very well done with your creations of art with the iron....Best too you with all the years
> 
> to come forth....~AKAOldmiser


Very nice to hear from you, my friend..... Thank you


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Another masterpiece!


----------

